# Underworld aqua grit



## Duck and Dive (31 Jul 2010)

Has anyone had any experience with this? Is i ok to use on its own or does it need a layer of substrate on top, also if it doesnt will it be ok for corydoras as i dont want it to damage their barbels.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## bigmatt (31 Jul 2010)

Used it - seems fine.  I'd supplement with U/G fert tablets adn/or EI to make sure, but had some great root systems developed with crypts.  Also had no probs with cory
hope this helps,
Matt


----------



## yoda (31 Jul 2010)

i used it once, thought it was ok but strong water movement caused it blow around abit, in the end i capped it with fine gravel.


----------

